# Whens the last time you slow danced?



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I slow dance alone, or with my grandsons..they giggle and we have fun.

[youtube]OJkKWhTS_sg[/youtube]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Arg!! Too ----ed long.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Been a long long time


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I honestly cannot remember? (many years) , But it sure would be fun to do again(I don't think I could "fast dance" very long-probably get dizzy*) I do remember holding my girl really close, feeling her heart beat, her soft hair on my shoulders, not wanting it to end.... Shoot! now I am all worked up, and alone. I'll bet your grandsons love when you dance with them.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I would love to dance with you Vicker, but my face might not want to leave your neck....LOL


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow,I listened to the Nancy W. song-it did me in, I'll be alone , huggin myself for the rest of the night* Thanks*


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I would slow dance with all of you, I love slow dancing with someone taller then my knee caps....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I picked it just for you men


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

A very very long time ago... I can't even remember when...... I do think about it though when I hear a nice slow dance song...it must feel really nice .. I can only imagine at this time... I kind of doubt I would get that kind if opportunity again anyway.....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Holding a woman close, the feel of her body against mine, the smell of her hair, the feel of her breath in my ear as she whispers to me......
I think I can honestly say I've been in love with every woman I've slow danced with, at least as long as the dance lasted.....


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Never. Not a dancer.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

3 years ago at my daughter's wedding. It was a lovely day. http://youtu.be/yVCcm-SXedk

( yes I am posting -songs- challenged )


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Been way too long. But I'm working on changing that. Only now... 

Let's see... Sleepless, The Notebook, Somewhere, ah, Pretty Woman. I can't believe you made me feel like looking for a chick flick to watch. Thanks Fowler.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

The first song I ever slow danced to. LOL, Mercifully short for a scared 7th grader.

[YOUTUBE]Jq4nwGArRDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

sustainabilly said:


> The first song I ever slow danced to. LOL, Mercifully short for a scared 7th grader.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Jq4nwGArRDc[/YOUTUBE]


Mine too!! LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

OMG!! We're just alike!!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> I slow dance alone, or with my grandsons..they giggle and we have fun.


Much to long ago,,I'm usually on the other side,,of the Music



roadless said:


> 3 years ago at my daughter's wedding. It was a lovely day.
> ( yes I am posting -songs- challenged )


One of my favorite songs,,,,Not many can sing this



sustainabilly said:


> The first song I ever slow danced to. LOL, Mercifully short for a scared 7th grader.



Aw,,,,,My first Maj7th chord,,,,,


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

My very active brain (I think) can remember mucho things but it is a bit foggy as to when --last--slow dancing was enjoyed..............


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

[ame="http://youtu.be/c1V5Wk9gb4U"]http://youtu.be/c1V5Wk9gb4U [/ame]

[ame="http://youtu.be/c1V5Wk9gb4U"][/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Last song I slow danced to, approximately (counting)....4.5 years ago.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttjh_kK62lY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttjh_kK62lY[/ame]

In the kitchen, no less 

(sigh) 

One day, again! (slow dancin' by myself with the broom I do not count, lol!)

~ST


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

The first time ever I saw your face
I thought the sun rose in your eyes
And the moon and the stars
were gifts you gave
to the dark and the endless skies
My love.

[YOUTUBE]0jVMTydhx1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Where there's life, there's hope.

[YOUTUBE]COiIC3A0ROM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Its been way too long since I've slow danced. Well, except teaching the nephews and nieces.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

For you Girls

[YOUTUBE]4mpqXu0z3wU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WUHAKavSoRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

We slow dance in the kitchen...LOL..


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]l2q_-xN2N54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I have not slow danced in many years, I took some ballroom dancing lessons last winter but it was work and not slow for sure.

I hope its not too much longer before i get to slow dance again!!!:bouncy:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Couple years ago I did 4th July. I always did well until my partner melted 

big rockpile


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQTndyhJx7Q[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll see your Righteous Brothers Tambo and raise you a Bette Midler

[youtube]zxSTzSEiZ2c[/youtube]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

And I have to post my favorite slow dance tune here...just call me sappy  But happy...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I[/ame]

~ST


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

ST - I love your sappy, happy song. It makes me both smile and cry.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Its 5:30 in the morning and I too am smiling an tearing up thanks ST, I'm already a hopeless romantic  This song made me melt


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]tlcIc5qwnWU[/youtube]


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Accessing memory..........processing..........processing......

The early 80's.

Wow. I'm lame.

A few years back, I was working banquets at a schwanky hotel......we were serving an African American woman's 50th birthday......and they had a couple come to this party that their job was to teach anyone who wanted to learn how to "step". 
They called it "steppin'

The way those two danced, was like watching the leaves and branches on a tree move in a gentle breeze. 
It was so fluid, and natural.....the most amazing thing I have ever seen.

I would love to dance like that.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2KgzKETBw[/ame]

Ok the video is weird....but the words, are awesome!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Three or four years with some random shy man at the bar. His mother asked me if I'd dance with him on his birthday as people in his group were friends with people in mine.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

This one has always tore me up.

[YOUTUBE]-vn6QdqxK3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

[YOUTUBE]AiVogsTR3dM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

bostonlesley said:


> We slow dance in the kitchen...LOL..


 That's how cooking started. Way to get cook'n.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

At a wedding in Oct of this year. I had forgotten how much I enjoy it with the right guy.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Around three years ago. A lady friend and I went downstairs in an Asheville art gallery, classical music was playing and I took her for a spin.  I wasn't really slow dancing, but close enough.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]f3oaTTtIs8c[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

oh no... I done did it now....LOL

[youtube]T-3sKijnsIw[/youtube]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Fowler, you're playing my kind of songs.

Wanna dance? :spinsmiley:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Well thank you for asking, I guess these gentlemen are scared of a little poo....LOL


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You'd think they'd be used to it by now!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Right!!!!...They stand so far away, you'd think I was a pig farmer!!....LOL

Guess I'm smelly Kelly.....LOL!!!!

[youtube]nUIW7XwkVe0[/youtube]


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

It's been YEARS.....my favorite slow dance? Not sure, but 'Nights in White Satin' is up there....
I think the last song or two I danced to was with late dh-- one was 'Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain' and also 'At Last' by Etta.

I LOVE to dance, but there isn't any nearby dance studio. (the only way I'll get to)


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Gosh Fowler and Terri this is turning into one of those weddings where all the women dance together while the men get drunk. LOL


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

*BIG SIGH*!!! It's been about a hundred years since my last slow dance. . . . I remember my first one, though. We danced to "Hey, Jude". LONG SONG!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Tommyice said:


> Gosh Fowler and Terri this is turning into one of those weddings where all the women dance together while the men get drunk. LOL


No actually i get that slightly bussed feeling then i dance with all the single women. Ok maybe not all of em, Ok true, your right not even most of em, Ok you had to bust me out, I usually only dance if they ask me. Ok, yes i'm lying i don't dance i just drink..... man you women are tough here!:walk:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

But, doingitmyself!!! Slow dancing is E-Z! You just grapple & sway!!!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm good at that kind of dancing, my instructor used to call it "cling and sway", LOL i honestly can't do the fast dancing due to my lower back is now one solid piece, fused they called it.

OK i could not dance good before the surgery so why would be able to afterwards!! But i can hang on and kiss a neck whisper in a ear , or otherwise be mischievous! Hey, some girls are good with that. I got tools and skills so i'm covered with the dancing thing, what do you want a dance or your fence fixed? HAHAHA Hey here's thought, i fix your fence and you dance for me afterwards??? LMAO I'm a good trader!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

doingitmyself said:


> I'm good at that kind of dancing, my instructor used to call it "cling and sway", LOL i honestly can't do the fast dancing due to my lower back is now one solid piece, fused they called it.
> 
> OK i could not dance good before the surgery so why would be able to afterwards!! But i can hang on and kiss a neck whisper in a ear , or otherwise be mischievous! Hey, some girls are good with that. I got tools and skills so i'm covered with the dancing thing, what do you want a dance or your fence fixed? HAHAHA Hey here's thought, i fix your fence and you dance for me afterwards??? LMAO I'm a good trader!!!


I'm good with that! I'd bet you that many of the ladies here would be, too!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

im guessing around 90 thereabouts. Somebody played, (The power of Love) on the Juke, and I told this gal id buy her a drink if she would dance with me. She did.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

nehimama said:


> But, doingitmyself!!! Slow dancing is E-Z! You just grapple & sway!!!


Kinda like friendly wrestling you say??? Well heck, where's the line? Ohh wait i forgot you use them dance card things right . Well just put me down for a few and make sure I get the last one!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

doingitmyself said:


> Kinda like friendly wrestling you say??? Well heck, where's the line? Ohh wait i forgot you use them dance card things right . Well just put me down for a few and make sure I get the last one!!!


LOL! You sorta like me, don't you? :kiss: What's a dance card?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Back in the Victorian days ladies carried a dance card that the men had to sign up o dance with a certain lady. If i remember correct the old mother hen watching the women could also refuse to allow a suitor to sign a ladies card, if you didn't "make the cut" so to speak

Now would you please do my survey, Inquiring minds want to know???


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

nehimama said:


> I'm good with that! I'd bet you that many of the ladies here would be, too!


I don't need "many", I just want the one that could do it her self, but prefers to do it with doingitmyself, for a top notch fence/gate/stall/gutter/repair job!! That's the one!:thumb:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

The last time was 1998. He always sang this to me at karaoke and aways requested the band to play it whenever we were out at a club. I can't listen to it now without crying...but it's a good sad. 

At about 6 minutes, the backup singer wails for a while which I could do without, but the rest of this version is fantastic.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx3EQQQ6yjM[/ame]


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

doingitmyself said:


> Back in the Victorian days ladies carried a dance card that the men had to sign up o dance with a certain lady. If i remember correct the old mother hen watching the women could also refuse to allow a suitor to sign a ladies card, if you didn't "make the cut" so to speak
> 
> Now would you please do my survey, Inquiring minds want to know???


What survey? Did I miss a chance to fill out a survey??? :facepalm:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Does this count ?????



[YOUTUBE]wiGFJc2z0Tg[/YOUTUBE]

:thumb:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@ Fowler, Smelly Kelly? Where do you get this ssh---? stuff. Too much time on the internet girl, LOL. 

@ callie, I forgot all about that Clapton song. It's beautiful. I'd hit the 'love it' button if we had one.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Last Friday. No power, playing music all day on the laptops...as the laptop battery was dying he took my hand and we started to dance. The song didn't finish before the battery ran out...then he leaned down next to my ear and finished singing this song to me....didn't dance very long after that....heh..went to the other room to ah...get....warm... 

[YOUTUBE]-bjc_7_LeT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Why Not, I wasn't familiar with him. I found his duet with Christina Aguilera, "Say Something", and I love it! I usually think she's way over the top with all her runs and growling, but they were perfect in that duet. So thanks!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

You are very welcome. Yes...Say Something....many versions has been played around these parts as well...by several people


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

nehimama said:


> LOL! You sorta like me, don't you? :kiss: What's a dance card?



See this:

http://www.slate.com/content/dam/slate/blogs/the_vault/2013/4/18/DanceCardsFinal.jpg/_jcr_content/renditions/cq5dam.web.1280.1280.jpeg

or this:

http://cultureandcommunication.org/deadmedia/images/thumb/5/51/Dancecard.jpg/400px-Dancecard.jpg

I love calling cards too. But I have an affinity for ephemera anyway. I like making collages with it. I find the romanticism of that era so lovely - but cannot imagine feeding animals and hauling water in a bustle, lol!

At least back then, you knew someone's intentions - you had it in writing, hah!

~ST


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, whynot that was very romantic....where can I get one?.....LOL!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Wow, whynot that was very romantic....where can I get one?.....LOL!!


lol I dunno where you are going to find one...cuz I ain't sharin' this one!  Not this one. 

I got fed up, especially since the last one....told the Universe this is it dang it...either send me a titan of a manly gentleman or send me nothing.....well I'll be a s.o.b...I think it just may have done it this time..tada \0/! (pssst...he's also almost 7 feet tall :teehee: )


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds like you might have hit the jackpot WN! If there's a line forming for those kind of guys, can I be right behind Fowler, pretty please?? 

I'm 5'4", and my ex-husband was 6'4". I can't imagine 7'! He used to have to bend way down just to kiss me...but most of the time he just picked me up, lol!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Sounds like you might have hit the jackpot WN! If there's a line forming for those kind of guys, can I be right behind Fowler, pretty please??
> 
> I'm 5'4", and my ex-husband was 6'4". I can't imagine 7'! He used to have to bend way down just to kiss me...but most of the time he just picked me up, lol!


 I'll see if I can find you gals another one...but...it took me this long...and I'm still not sure so...don't hold in your breath lol.

Callie... I'm 6ft tall so I've never really had the experience of a very much taller man in my life. I think the tallest person who truly had more than a passing interest in me was 6'1".... It's so very different for me, his tallness. I melt. He also can pick me up! LOL wheeeee!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, if you only find one more, I guess he's Fowler's...she got her dibs in first, lol! 

I've been this tall since I was 12, always wished I had grown taller, but I never did. Even so, I was the tallest female in my family, ha!

It's a great feeling, being picked up by your honey, isn't it? I don't know why, but I melt too, something primal I guess. I bet all the hard core feminists would think it was being weak or something...but I'm not one of THEM! 

My first ex-husband was exactly my height, 5'4". What can I say? I'm an equal opportunity dater.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

calliemoonbeam said:


> The last time was 1998. He always sang this to me at karaoke and aways requested the band to play it whenever we were out at a club. I can't listen to it now without crying...but it's a good sad.
> 
> At about 6 minutes, the backup singer wails for a while which I could do without, but the rest of this version is fantastic.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx3EQQQ6yjM


Although I've been forbidden to dance unless there are paramedics present... I can't dance and I'm not much of a music buff... but, this is one of the classiest slow dance songs ever!

Just wish I could sing or dance...or sumpin?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

LJ, many times, when I want to hear a nice slow song, I just down and sing me one.

I am so glad no other ears are about, when that ordeal is offered to the mice in the barn, the owls outside at night, or the shower curtain. No responses ever, except one time when a coyote answered with a moan and a miserable howl from about a hundred yards off. I reckon I wasn't meant to sing, or at least that's what my mamma said back when I did a rendition of "Old McDonald Had a Farm" so many years ago.


----------

